# Verslavingen > Algemeen >  Slaappillen Benzodiazepinen verslaving

## Benzohater

Hallo, 
Gedurende 4 jaar heb ik de benzodiazepine Rivotril geslikt voor het slapen. In een fors hoge dosis. 14mg. Uiteindelijk bleek het niks goeds maar alleen nog maar slechts te brengen. Veel gezondheidsklachten gekregen door dit medicijn. Vanaf voorjaar 2014 t/m november 2014 heb ik het medicijn volgens de Ashton methode afgebouwd. Dat was echt niet makkelijk en heel afschuwelijk.
Ik had gehoopt dat na het slikken van de laatste dosis ik weer snel de oude zou zijn. Ik ben er nu ruim 2 maanden vanaf en mijn lichaam herstelt wel redelijk, maar tussen m'n oren gaat het helemaal fout. De concentratieproblemen, verwardheid en cognitieve functies lijken wel steeds slechter te worden. Nu heb ik ergens iets gelezen dat je permanente hersenbeschadiging kunt krijgen van langdurig gebruik van benzo's. Ik ben daar nu heel erg bang voor. Bang dat er iets beschadigd is in de hersenchemie. Heeft iemand ervaring hiermee? Ik ben echt hartstikke bezorgd! :Frown:

----------


## anMa

Toeval bestaat niet maar vandaag kreeg ik n email van stoppen met slaap en kalmeringsmiddel
En vandaag is het precies 10 jaar geleden dat ik ben gestopt 
Nooit hoop ik meer deze pillen te gebruiken
Iedereen die wil stoppen wens ik veel sterkte
Groetjes anMa

----------


## Elsee

Ha, ik ben net aan het begin van mijn afbouwschema van clonazepam: ik heb vier jaar geleden ook al een poging gedaan maar wegens de heftige afkickverschijnselen moeten terugkeren op de dosis en een lage dosis AD. Ik heb nu veel gelezen op internet, mijn huisarts deze keer wel ingelicht en ook een orthomoleculair arts. Ik heb de schrik goed te pakken, ik wil absoluut geen soort van 'epileptische' insult of een psychose krijgen. Ik kreeg clonazepam voor mijn slapeloosheid en ik had geen ervaring met dat soort verschijnselen. Ik heb ook gelezen over de Ashtonmethode en beide artsen raden het me af vanwege de veschillende werking. Ik heb een pillensnijder en ik doe mijn tabletjes van 0,5 mg in vier zodat ik met 1/8 ste kan afbouwen om de veertien dagen. Als ik me niet goed voel, zal ik de dosis op hetzelfde niveau houden totdat ik me weer redelijk voel en kanslapen. Ik heb ook nog zitten twijfelen over het programma 'De Weg terug' maar ik durf dat niet aan: ik weet niet wat het effect van die supplementen is.
Ik volg wel een koolhydraatarm dieet en slik wel omega 3. Dat is omdat ik toen vier jaar geleden, greep naar voedingsmiddelen die ik normaalgezien nooit at: zoals veel boter, mayo en andere vette dinge (vreemd), ook zout was er één van want dat at ik bijna niet op mijn eten. Ik heb wel het advies van mijn huisarts aangepast: ipv. afwisselen tussen 0,5 mg en 1 mg (waarvan ik al last had -rusteloosheid overdag, overprikkeldheid en slapeloosheid) : ik ben na twee weken op 0,750 mg gegaan en dat gaat beter wat betreft de overprikkeldheid overdag. Pas na 14 dagen, ga ik naar 0,625 mg. Ik vind het vreselijke pillen: mijn slapeloosheid is er nog steeds, al slaap ik nu iets je beter en ik blijf ook last hebben van mijn restless legs. Graag zou ik ervaringen van anderen horen maar wat ik al gelezen heb op forums, stemt me niet positief. Ik heb het er voor over om me niet altijd goed te voelen maar ik wil die nare ervaringen niet meer (ik was toen onwetend over de gevaren van clonazepam).

----------


## Elsee

Een updat: zit nog op 0,750 mg. en zal dat waarschijnlijk minimum een maand zo houden: ik merk toch meer spanning maar het slapen is matig. Ik merk dat zorgen voor een goede ontspanning belangrijk is. En ik heb de indruk dat omega 3 innemen, me echt helpt wat betreft 'overprikkeldheid'. Ik heb het zitten uitrekenen: als ik er een ruim jaar voor neem: kan ik om de anderhalve mand, twee maand een kwartje zakken. Ik ben echt benieuwd, ik heb zo wel het gevoel dat het dit keer zal lukken. Wat ook helpt is een goed merk Valeriaan innemen ruim drie uur voor het slapen.

----------


## Kevertje

Vroeger ook van dat soort zooi geslikt, een aantal jaar en meerdere pillen tegelijk. Op het laatst alleen tranxène en dat afgebouwd. Nu meer dan twintig jaar 'clean'. Heb wel gemerkt dat de biochemie van je lijf belangrijk is bij zogenaamd psychische klachten. Dus wat magnesium en vitaminen om bepaalde neurotransmitters in je lichaam aan te maken, onder andere serotonine. Omega 3 is dan een hele goeie daarbij. je kan ook zorgen voor genoeg eiwit in je voeding. Onder andere lysine en tryptofaan kunnen helpen om serotonine aan te maken. Je kan er wat over opzoeken op internet. Vitamine B en D bijvoorbeeld kunnen helpen om beter in je vel te zitten. Slaap zelf in elk geval beter dan vroeger toen ik slaappillen slikte.
Afbouwen kan je vaak het beste wel rustig aan doen.

----------


## Flogiston

Magnesium gaan slikken zal best helpen - maar _alleen_ als je een tekort hebt. Als je geen tekort hebt en toch magnesium gaat slikken, loop je kans op een overdosis.

Een milde overdosis magnesium zorgt voor diarrhee, dus dat is nog niet zo ernstig. Een ernstigere overdosis verstoort het lichaam.

Met andere woorden: ga nooit zomaar iets slikken. Laat eerst eens controleren of je echt een tekort hebt.

Helaas zijn er vele commerciële supplementenverkopers die ons graag laten geloven dat je altijd maar magnesium of andere supplementen moet slikken. Trap niet in hun verkooppraatjes!

Voor vitaminen geldt hetzelfde. Sommige vitaminen kun je best overdoseren zonder nadelige gevolgen, maar er zijn ook vitaminen waarbij een overdosis ronduit ongezond is. Je kunt daar heel ziek van worden. Dus ook bij vitaminen: _alleen_ slikken als je een echt tekort hebt geconstateerd.

Flogiston

----------

